# The first Massey in my collection.



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

1951 44 single front wheel, as it was the day I bought it. Seven months latter first outing dad taking 2 place 5000 lb class antique tractor pull Evart Michigan.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Kares model 81 and her 54 Pacer.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/oldgrumpy/my tractors/Kares81andpacer.jpg

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

This 101 JR and the 1951 44 special diesel were the next ones in MY collection.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/oldgrumpy/my tractors/44specialdiesel101JR.jpg

 Al


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Nice old tractors Al! When you say these are next in your collection does that mean you still have them?

Andy


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes I still have them and use them on occation. They were my retirement projects. the bees have taken up a lot of that time and the crappy ecomeny forceing me to take part time work has slowed down any big efferots to fully restore them.
I have 20 Masseys, 1 65 Ford 5000 gas, 1 61 Allis D17 gas, 62 Bolens garden tractor, old wheel horse lawn mower, 60's Sears garden tractor and a 70's New Holland garden tractor. 

 Al


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Wow! You must have lots of storage barns. I can't wait to see pictures of your collection.

Andy


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

My 1949 55 is a gasser.










The 1957 555 how ever is a diesel.










 Al


----------

